
Microsoft to make more Cognitive Services tools available to developers - mnoeld
http://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-to-make-more-cognitive-services-tools-availabile-to-developers/
======
fauigerzigerk
There appears to be a spending limit for some tiers but not for others. Why?

I'm never going to use an API without a spending limit and I'm not going to
start using the lower tiers of an API knowing the upper tiers have no spending
limit. One runaway script and I'm bankrupt. It's just not a risk I'm willing
to take.

This is an issue with so many cloud services.

Also, I don't understand why pricing needs to be so complicated. Fine grained
monthly quotas are an unnecessary annoyance. Just sell me x API calls for y
dollars. It should average out over many users enough for them to do capacity
planning. This sort of flexibility is exactly what the cloud is supposed to
give us.

------
reckel
Interesting compendium of apis here [https://www.microsoft.com/cognitive-
services/en-us/](https://www.microsoft.com/cognitive-services/en-us/)

------
pesenti
Comparable offering from IBM Watson:
[https://www.ibm.com/watson/developercloud/](https://www.ibm.com/watson/developercloud/)

------
funruly
Honestly as a developer these cognitive service offerings are incredible
powerful and easy to plug-and-play. I don't need (or want) to train an
advanced machine learning model, but do I want to know the sentiment of
incoming customer support emails. If it's easy, why wouldn't you?

------
richardboegli
Actual Microsoft announcement
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13589650](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13589650)

------
discordance
Anyone built any apps that use Cognitive Services? - would be interesting to
hear about them.

~~~
goberoi
I haven't built a production app, but did compare the computer vision offering
in Microsoft's Cognitive Services with those offered by Google, IBM, Clarifai,
and a couple of others.

Write up, example, and link to Github source here:
[https://goberoi.com/comparing-the-top-five-computer-
vision-a...](https://goberoi.com/comparing-the-top-five-computer-vision-
apis-98e3e3d7c647)

Summary (taken from the post): "In my small corpus, I would rate Clarifai at
the top, followed by Google and Microsoft at approximately the same quality,
and then well below them IBM."

Note that this was written ~6 months ago.

------
mkhambatti
very cool!! Go MSFT!!

